# Conectar un microfono al ADC0808



## futuro321 (Jun 1, 2009)

hola!
estoy haciendo un circuito para convertir las señales analogicas a digitales por medio del adc 0808 . Navegando por internet encontre un circuito para convertir las señales de un sensor de temperatura pero yo lo voy a hacer con un microfono (convertir las señales del microfono a digitales) lo que no se es como conectar el microfono al adc (desarme un microfno y solo tiene 2 cables [uno aislado y el otro no} y no se como conectar lo a la entrada del adc).
no se si tenga que hacer otro circuito para amplificar la señal cada ves que hable por el microfono, por favor ayudenme.
gracias por sus respuestas!


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 1, 2009)

Efectivamente... tienes que usar un preamplificador para microfono antes de conectar la señal al ADC.... el circuito depende del tipo de microfono que quieras conectar por que hay de alta y baja impedancia...


----------



## futuro321 (Jun 1, 2009)

futuro321 dijo:
			
		

> Chico3001 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 1, 2009)

futuro321 dijo:
			
		

> Chico3001 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No solo tenés que amplificar la señal para llevarla a los niveles de entrada de ese ADC (que supongo habrás configurado de 0 a 5 volts), también tenés que filtrarla para no leer y procesar cualquier cosa. *La frecuencia de filtrado es de por lo menos 2 veces* la frecuencia de conversión A/D que vas a usar y en general debería ser de 4 o mas veces, pero depende de que diablos vas a hacer con la señal digitalizada.

Saludos!


----------

